# alc112 2,000



## VenusEnvy

Ale: ¡Enhorabuena, amiguecititito! Adoro nuestras conversaciones afuera del foro.    Me ayudas tanto, y haces que el proceso de aprender sea menos frustrado para mi. Por eso, te agredezco. Eres mi amigo, y te doy ¡Felicidades por estos 2 mil mensajes!


----------



## meili

Congratulations on your 2,000 posts ALC!
You've helped me a lot, too! 
Keep posting!


----------



## lsp

CONGRATS, ALC!​


----------



## Rayines

*ALE: BIEN Y FELICITACIONES POR LOS 2000!! (Voy por los míos!! )*


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡FELICIDADES!*   

*Pero lo importante no es la cantidad....*

*...sino la calidad que siempre brindas, la actitud positiva, y el sincero deseo de ayudar.*

*¡GRACIAS, ALEXIS!*​


----------



## Phryne

.

*....FELICITACIONES, GURICITO!!!!!!!​* 

..... no tengo imagenes en esta maquina, sino te regalaria una torta grande, rica de chocolate y muuuuuchhoooooooo dulce de leche!!!!!!! ... si, como 4 capas de dulce!  ​


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*¡Felicidades, Alc!*


¡Te deseo muchos posts más y mucho éxito aprendiendo alemán! 
¡Seguí adelante! ​


----------



## Artrella

*¡¡¡    Alexis, una de las estrellitas  del foro, te felicito por tus ganas de aprender y ayudar siempre!!!      *


----------



## Mita

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, ALEXIS!!* 
Y que sigas aprendiendo muchas cosas más, para que después las enseñes en el foro ​


----------



## belén

*¡¡¡¡Muchas felicidades Alexis!!!! Que cumplas 2000 más y 2000 más y 2000 más...*


----------



## supercrom

*¡Felicitaciones!*​ 
Me aúno a vuestras felicitaciones este día por los dos millares de mensajes de un Alexis que crece y crece paulatinamente día tras día con la ayuda de Art y de los demás superforeros que colaboran con y en el foro (no me olvido de nuestro gran administrador).

* Congratulations Alexis!*

It's a shame you can't share some drinks with you because you're still a teen! so only an Inca Kola, if you want, you can serve it with a cebichito.

Bon appétit!

*Supercrom*


----------



## Like an Angel

*¡¡¡Felicidades Alexis!!!*​


----------



## Whodunit

Muchas muchas felicaidades, Alexis!  

_ Ich hoffe, du lernst schön weiter die wunderschöne deutsche Sprache.  _​


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Enhorabuena Alexis!

* Además de buen forero, te has convertido en mézzomod, para brindar aun más apoyo a los colegas del foro.

Recibe un gran abrazo,
Cuchu
​


----------



## garryknight

Congratulations, Alexis. Over the last 2,000 posts we've seen your English get better and better, while you've remained one of the truly helpful foreros. Como dicen los demás, gracias y que cumplas mucho más.


----------



## beatrizg

FELICIDADES EN TUS DOS MIL POSTS ALC!!!!

QUE TUS GANAS DE APRENDER SIGAN EN AUMENTO.


----------



## elroy

*Felicidades!*
** 
*Muchas gracias por tu entusiasmo tanto en el foro español, donde nos enseñas muchísimo, como en el foro alemán, donde demuestras un deseo de aprender, como en el foro inglés, donde tus preguntas nunca dejan de desafiar.*​


----------



## Ralf

Weiter so, Alexis. Alles Gute zur 2.000!

Ralf


----------



## lauranazario

Un poquito tarde... pero mer uno a la celebración.

Me da mucho gusto felicitarte por tus 2,000 mensajes... y sobre todo por el marcado aumento en la calidad de éstos.  

Saludos afectuosos,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

¡ Felicidades Alexis !​


----------



## alc112

Nic (venusita): Gracias Amiguecita!! yo también disfruto las conversaciones. Genia!!!
Meili: Thank you Meili. I hope I can know something about you (for example your name)
Lsp: Thank you very much!!
Rayinés: gracias Iné!!! La genia de la gramática española/argentina.
Michael (Fenix): gracias Michael!!. Espero poder seguir ayudándo con posts de mejor calidad aún.
María José (Phryne): Gracias!!! Capa!!1 genia!! como dijo Arti, el orgullo de los argentinos.
Jorge: gracias!!!! Yo también quiero seguir aprendiendo "Ich will weiter Deutsch lernen!!"
Nil: (arti): gracias!!! La más capa de todas!! La estrallla que brilla más
Bernardita (Mita): gracias!!! Mi compañera Keaniana 
Belén: gracias be!! Genia!!!
Chris (superCrom): Mmmm estaba riquisima la cena del otro díia!!!! Mil 
gracias!!!
Mariana (LAA): Gracias!! Genia!!!
Dan (Who): Danke schön. Ich hope , dass ich bald Deutsche sprechen kann
Cuchu (B.....): Gracias mi queridísimo moderador!! El mejor de todos!!! Más capo!! PD: qué sería mézzomod?
GarryKnight: Thank you very very much!!!
Beatrizg: Gracias Betty!!! Estoy esperando tus 1000
Elias (elroy): Muchas Gracias!! Thank you very much!! vielen Danke schön!!
Ralf: vielen Danke!!!
Laura: en serio? Me alegro muchísimo, de casi ser baneado a ser un casi modito y encima convertirme en buen contribuyente. Alegro mucho  
Patty (FunnyDeal): Gracia sPatty!!! otra genia más!! como lo son todos


Que más se puede decir??? Muchas gracias a todos!!!
Son unos capos, unos genios y muy bueno amigos. Es imposible encontrar otro lugar como este.


----------



## ILT

Alexis, obviamente tarde, pero quiero felicitarte por tus 2000 posts!!!

2000 abrazos para un forero que siempre quiere aprender y mejorar, además de ayudar a los demás foreros.

FELICIDADES


----------



## Wind_of_fall

Bueno, no conozco mucho a la gente aqui, tampoco tengo el placer de conocerte a ti Alexis, pero igual te  felicito por esos 2000 post   me encanta el espiritu que se comparte aqui.

God bless


----------



## timpeac

Muy tarde, perdóname - muchísimas felicidades por los 2 mil


----------



## alc112

Muchisímas gracias ILT, W.O.F y timpeac!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

Alexis, COngratulations!!!! Keep on learning!!!!


----------

